# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Police !!

## MuzaRègne

Heum.
C'est quoi la police par défaut dans le corps des messages ? 
Des fois je la perd suite à un c/c et c'est la croix et la bannière pour refaire un truc homogène.
Merki.

----------


## Algo

Verdana

----------


## Chenille

La police par défaut c'est Hatchiko, mais souvent May-May aussi  :: 




 ::

----------


## Algo

Et j'en profite pour rajouter qu'il y a un bouton dans l'éditeur qui permet de "Supprimer la mise en forme" donc de revenir absolument au formatage de base... Il s'agit du A/a en haut à gauche qui contient une sorte de croix rouge... A coté du "vrai" A/a  :Big Grin:

----------

